

Personal organizer recommenedations?  - barcoder

What free organizers can you recommened? I use XP and Vista.. be nice if there was a function to easily update on my main PC and laptop.<p>I don't mind using an online organizer, so long as it is very secure.
======
asimjalis
I use text files in a simple text editor like Vim. Here is what it looks like:

    
    
      Today:
          [ ] Groceries: Milk, pickles.
          [ ] Bank: Deposit checks.
    
      This Week:
          [ ] Do stuff.
    
      This Month:
          [ ] More stuff.

